# Anyone in WI wanna shoot the bs and hunt?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

where abouts in WI? I'm in MN so not too terribly far away. A friend of mine has some land in crawford county, hunted there some


----------



## WI_Buckhunter (Sep 25, 2010)

I live on Pewaukee lake, I hunt Waukesha alot. Where are you in Mn?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm right of i94 just south of alexandria.... 

I got some good friends that live in Milwaukee area, might get out there in march... not sure yet


----------



## WI_Buckhunter (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah ik where that is, I pass alexandria on my way to nodak. Hows the deer huntin been?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

round home its not too bad... haven't had any close though... went up north of bemidji for gun season and managed to get a nice doe


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hey buckhunter. Glad to know there is someone else in SE WI. Im on West Bend and i am 15


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I go to college in Platteville, but am from Green Bay. I may be traveling down that way when im on Christmas break to shoot a little with some people in Appleton. I will let you know when it is if you would like to come shoot.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if I lived in Wisconsin (wish I did because I'd be working at the Mathews factory!) I'd take ya hunting anytime, it sucks that I don't really have anybody around here that will shoot as much as I do especially since I have nothing bettre to do.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Buck Hunter, I live in Germantown just North of You maybe 25 minutes at the most. I bow hunt in Fon du lac and gun hunt in crawford county. That would be cool to do some shooting or hunting some time! hit me up!


----------

